# Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

Ich gehe mal bewusst hier ins Junganglerforum (natürlich für Jungangler jeden Alters..)..

Als ich vor über 35 Jahren mit dem Angeln begonnen habe, gabs in punkto Angelgerät ja noch nicht so viel Auswahl wie heute. 

Boilies, Gummiköder, geflochtene Schnüre etc. gabs alles nicht.

Und eigentlich nur eine Handvoll größerer Firmen, welche die Angler versorgten.

Eine brauchbare Erstausrüstung hatte man da schnell zusammen:
2 Ruten  so um die 3 - 3,5m, WG zwischen 30 und 60 Gramm, entsprechende Rollen dazu, 30er oder 35er Mono, ein bisschen Kleinkram wie Wirbel, Posen, Bleischrot, Grundbleie etc. und schon konnte es losgehen.

Wer heute angeln anfängt ist ja eigentlich ne "arme Sau" - in doppelter Hinsicht. Heute gibts so viele verschiedene "Spezialmethoden", dass man sich als Anfänger ja erst mal überlegen muss, wie man eigentlich angeln will statt einfach loszuangeln. Und dann gibts für fast jede Methode das dazugehörende Spezialgerät - da wird man auch schnell arm dabei, wenn man meint, das alles haben zu müssen...

Und auch hier im Forum liest man ja immer wieder - gerade von den Anglern, die häufiger am Wasser sind - wie wichtig doch hochwertiges Gerät sei. 

Da ist man doch dann als Einsteiger schnell überfordert, oder liege ich da falsch?

Was mich da interessieren würde ist, wie informiert ihr euch eigentlich über das Gerät, das ihr als Erstausrüstung braucht?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr da an der Abstimmung teilnehmen würdet, ebenso natürlich über Postings mit entsprechenden Meinungen dazu. Bei der Abstimmung sind Mehrfachabstimmungen möglich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Dürfen auch "alte Säcke" mitposten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Ja logo, auch jeder "alte Sack" war ja zwangsläufig mal Einsteiger..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*

PS: Ihr könnt auch gerne posten, was euch eure Erstausrüstung so in ca. gekostet hat..


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Ok, dan lege ich mal los:

meine "Erstausrüstung" sofern man dies überhaupt so bezeichnen kann war extremst günstig und wurde in [EDIT: Zeitangabe wegen altersschwäche rausgenommen] angeschnorrt. Ja genau angeschnorrt, nicht gekauft  War noch in Russland.

Ich habe mir von meinem Vater Schnur, Blei, Haken und Kescher geben lassen. Die Rute bestand aus Haselnussstecken die ich mir im Garten abgeschnitten habe und mittels Aluhülsen zur Steckrute mit der unglaublichen Länge von ~3 Metern verbunden. Einen Spitzenring und eine Montageaufwicklung dran, fertig war das Teil. Material für den Endausbau (Garn, Hülsen und Kupferdraht für die Montageaufwicklung) wurde aus der Nähkiste der Mutter und aus der Werkstatt vom Opa genommen.

Die Pose habe ich mir aus einer Gänsefeder und Silikonschlauch gebaut, mit einem Tupfer Farbe oben drauf für bessere Sichtigkeit. Geangelt habe ich ohne Vorfach.

Das war meine erste Ausrüstung, hielt auch ca 4 Monate, dan habe ich mir 2 neue gebaut. Diesmal waren es Bambusruten, den Bambus habe ich im Angelladen gekauft, hat damals schweine Kohle gekostet. ich war für beide Blanks 2 Rubl los (2 Monate Taschengeld). Das erste Angelboot habe ich mir im Furhpark geschnorrt (LKW Schlauch) den hat mein Vater zur Boot mit Boden umbauen lassen.

Die erste Glasrute und Spinnrolle habe ich dan an Weihnachten [EDIT: Zeitangabe wegen altersschwäche rausgenommen]  bekommen. Die Blinker habe ich von meinem Taschengeld im Laden in der Stadt gekauft, das war für mich extremst teuer 10 Stk haben mich damals 1 Rubl gekostet (Für das Geld konnte ich damals 5x ins Kino gehen), daher haben mit die Löffel aus Der Küche gute Dienste geleistet (Mama war nicht begeistert)^^.

In D hat mich meine Erstausrüstung ca 150 € gekostet, davon lebt aber nichts mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Meine Erstausrüstung war ein Vollglasset mit Rolle und Schnur und Kleinkram, dürfte ddamals so um die 20 Mark gekostet haben..


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Als "alter Sack" war das bei mir vor rund 20 Jahren eigentlich ganz einfach...

Ich habe Bücher gewälzt bis zur völligen Ermüdung, habe meinen Opa gelöchert, von dem habe ich das Angeln erlernt und bin diversen Gerätehändlern auf den Sack gegangen bis die völlig entnervt waren 

Meine Erstausrüstung bestand aus folgenden Teilen:

1 x DAM Vollglasrute "Braune Serie" 210cm lang, WG bis 50 Gramm (vom Opa)
1 x Fisherman Teleskoprute 350cm lang, WG bis 30 Gramm

1 x DAM Quick 101 (vom Opa)
1 x Shakespeare Heckbremsrolle Modell hab ich vergessen


Da bei uns damals kaum ein Angelgerätehändler in der Nähe war außer in einer Zoohandlung habe ich meine Gerätschaften meistens im Massa Markt gekauft, heute heißt der RealMarkt  und hat kein Angelzeug mehr.

Da gab es auch die Marke "Fisherman".


----------



## Dart (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hi Denni
1983 warst du 4 Jahre alt und hast ganz sicher nix geschnorrt und auch nicht 4 Monate später 2 neue Ruten gebaut:q
Ich vermute du hast da einen kleinen Schreibteufel eingebaut
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## LocalPower (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS: Ihr könnt auch gerne posten, was euch eure Erstausrüstung so in ca. gekostet hat..



Ohjeee....glaub das schreckt aber eher ab 
Also meine Erstausrüstung (Raub und Friedfisch) besteht/bestand
aus 6 Ruten (2 Tele-Grundruten, 1 Feederrute,  je 1 UL-Spinnrute, 1x mittleres WG und einmal schwereres Gerät) dazu 5 Rollen (Ecusimas, Tica Libra und Mitchels 300xGE). 
Dazu diverses Zubehör (Klappstuhl, Spinntasche, Rutenständer, Kescher, 1000Teile Kleinkram, und natürlich den nötigen KuKö´s (Wobbler, Spinner, GUmmis)

Ich angle jetzt wieder seit 2 Jahren und hab in der Zeit (hab nun soweit alles zusammen) locker um die 1000€ nur für Tackle ausgegeben. Die Fischereiberechtigungen nichtmal mitgerechnet  |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Habe mit 5 Jahren angefangen (BJ79), die Jahresangabe *sollte wen ich mich richtig erinnere* eigentlich passen. Aber kan auch ein das es später war, ist schon zu lange her #c#c

Die Ruten die ich gebaut hatte waren auch nicht high Tech, Spitzenring und Montageaufwicklund mit Nylonfaden an einen Stecken binden kriege ich heute auch noch hin ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

@ LocalPower:
Da hast Du aber gleich richtig hingelangt für den Anfang.

Wie biste denn zu der Zusammenstellung gekommen? Wo/bei wem hast Du Dich da informiert vorher?


----------



## Dart (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Bei mir war es auch eine Vollglasrute 1.80m mit einer Statio. im zarten Alter von 8 Jahren, ein Jahr später gab es zu Weihnachten eine 4,50m Hohlglasteleskoprute, die hat mich viele Jahre begleitet. Nach und nach dann gespart, kleine Nebenjobs wie Zeitungen austragen und rasenschneiden beim Nachbarn....und das Tackle wurde erweitert.
Als Anfänger und Einsteiger wird man vermutlich mit einer Grundausrüstung, Rute, rolle und Zubehör mind. 80-100 Euro los. Damit lassen sich viele verschiedene Fische fangen und Erfahrungen sammeln, bevor man wieder neu kauft.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Moin Moin ,
bin zum angeln gekommen , als ich im Heizungskeller ein paar alte Bambusruten von Vatern gefunden hatte und mir diese fertig gemacht habe . Hatte das Glück das unser Nachbar auch Angler war und mir ein paar Teile geschenkt hat . Auch durfte ich mit ihm auf die Ostsee zum Plattfisch angeln was als kleiner Knirbs ein super Erlebnis war . Erinnere mich noch heute nach Ü30 Jahren daran als wenn es gestern war . Meine ersten eigenen Tele Ruten sowie die nötige Ausrüstung hab ich mir dann im Angelladen gekauft und hat glaube ich ca. 20 DM gekostet :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## LocalPower (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ LocalPower:
> Da hast Du aber gleich richtig hingelangt für den Anfang.
> 
> Wie biste denn zu der Zusammenstellung gekommen? Wo/bei wem hast Du Dich da informiert vorher?




Naja angefangen hab ich im 1. Jahr mit den Tele-Grundruten und der Feederrute (Friedfischangeln ohne Fischereischein in Brandenburg) + 2 Rollen und dem nötigen diversen Kleinkram.
Das waren "nur" so um die 250€...
Nur hats mich dann doch richtig gepackt und "teuer" ists erst letztes Jahr im Juni geworden, nachdem ich dann den Schein gemacht hab. Wenn ich mir was kauf, solls auch was taugen und Spaß bringen. (UL= Mitchell Avocet 2-6 WG +Tica Libra 2500SA; Hiro Formula Bass 5-20 WG + Mitchell 300xGe; Prologic Savage Gear Bushwacker 15-40 WG + dieselbe Mitchell) ^^

Infos hab ich zuerst hier ausm AB gezogen und die dann im Endeffekt bei Ebay-US und 2 Händlern und die ich hier in der Nähe habe abgeglichen und zugeschlagen.


----------



## Nóxx (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

HI, 
Meine erste ausrüstung bestand darin!

Angelrut und Rolle zusammen (ka welche mark wa mir egal)
20Euro + schnur
haken 
wirbel
 blei
 pose 
köder 
das hat höhstens 30euro gekostet


----------



## lsski (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Tolle erinnerungen kommen auf bei dieser Frage........

Das erste mal ging ich mit 5 Jahren mit meinen Opa und meiner *Bambus-Stippe* auf Rotaugen.
Ich hakte als erten Fisch einen Karpfen der die Rute bis zum Hanteil bog und die Schnur gerissen ist.
Das wars!....... infiziert...unheilbar.........Angelvierus!
Ich hatte seit diesem Tag immer irgendwo *Haaken und* *Schnur *dabei....mit der ich im Rhein alles an Fischen gefangen habe.
Auf dem Trödel Kauft mir mein Vater mit 8 Jahren eine *RICHTIGE  Angel* 
*210 cm Spinnrute 20-40 g WG  mit DAM Rolle* 
Mit dem Jugendfischerreischein fischte ich was das Zeug hielt....Brassen, Aale, Barsch, trillionen von kleinen Rotaugen oder Lauben.  Fast jeden Tag.
Dann Auszeit mit 16 Jahren Fischte ich nur in der Nordsee da spendierte ich mir eine *Fiberglas Brandungsrute* und einen *Fiberglas Makrelenknüppel.*
mit 22 Jahren machte ich den Fischerreischein und Angel wieder fast so viel wie damals mit 8 Jahren. 
Die erten Angeln waren Jetzt noch aus Fieberglas dann kamen die Carbon Stecken...................... 

*Mein Vater schenkte mit zum 35 Gebutstag*

Meine Bambusstippe
die DAM Rolle  
meine drei gespleiste Ruten die ich von einem Nachtbarn geschenkt bekommen hatte  
Meinen erter Heinz Blinker  
MEINE ! Umhängetasche aus Wildleder
mein zweites Taschenmesser 
(das erte ist beim Entenfüttern weggeflogen )
unbezahlbar: meine ersten selbstgebundenen Fligen.
*Das war das schönste Geschenk meines Lebens.*
Die Schätze meiner Jugend.

LG Jeff


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



> Die Schätze meiner Jugend.


Da musst ich grade auch dran denken (und mir im geheimen einen grinsen..)


----------



## Gizi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Dann will ich auch mal.
Meine erste rute war eine tele von Shakespeare 2,10 lang und die Rolle dazu war eine 2102 von Shakespeare die sachen habe ich von meinem Vater bekommen ich 5 oder 6 schon gute 19 Jahre her. Die sachen leben noch rute brauchte mal nen neuen spitzenring aber sonst top
Dann folgten noch einige Ruten und Rollen vom Onkel das Ganze zeug liegt nun sicher und trocken in der Garage in nem Lederfutteral. 
Meine ersten rute die ich mir selbst gekauft habe Waren DAM Brandenburg 90 mit ner Quick 140 stück 20 mark von jemanden 
der wohl nen fehlkauf gemacht hat, für mich war es nur gut.
Bei den paar mark(10) taschen geld und (40) mark vom zeitung austragen. So war am anfang vom monat auch schon mein geld wech.
Dann Wollte ich mir mal was gönnen auf Flomarkt ne gute Daiwa aus polen für 12 Mark natürlich völliger schrott, Ich war jung.
Aber dann ging es glaub ich berg auf, mittler weile ne virtel Garage voller gedöns aber trennen kann ich mich nicht.


----------



## Koelnhorst (11. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hei,
bin auch schon ein alter Sack.Habe vor ca.25 Jahren mit der Angelei angefangen.
Ein Freund sagte irgendwann " Geh doch mal mit. OK wir waren dann Samstags am Forelenpuff. Habe mir prompt den Petrivirus eingefangen. Montags ab zum Angelladen, Zeugs kaufen. Habe mir damals eine Balzer Steckrute 2,10 m bis 40g und eine Shakespearerolle gekauft noch das eine oder Zubehör eingesackt und dann ging 's los.
habe die Rute heute noch und fische auch gelegentlich noch damit. Habe damals noch keine Hundert Mark für alles zusammen bezahlt. Das waren noch Zeiten.Heute olltest du für eine Spinnrute schon um die 70,-€ anlegen Kohlefaser ist eben teurer. Eine Rolle liegt bei ca. 30-40 € Geflochtene Schnur ist teuer aber eine Monofile tut es für den Anfang auch. Beim Zubehör sind kostenmäßig kaum Grenzen gesetzt, für den Anfang muß es aber nicht der Nobelkram sein denn wenn du feststellst das Angeln doch nicht deine Welt ist hast du viel Geld in den Kamin geworfen.
Gruß,
Koelnhorst


----------



## moardin (11. November 2008)

*AW: Kosten Erstausrüstung*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Ohjeee....glaub das schreckt aber eher ab
> Also meine Erstausrüstung (Raub und Friedfisch) besteht/bestand
> aus 6 Ruten (2 Tele-Grundruten, 1 Feederrute,  je 1 UL-Spinnrute, 1x mittleres WG und einmal schwereres Gerät) dazu 5 Rollen (Ecusimas, Tica Libra und Mitchels 300xGE).
> Dazu diverses Zubehör (Klappstuhl, Spinntasche, Rutenständer, Kescher, 1000Teile Kleinkram, und natürlich den nötigen KuKö´s (Wobbler, Spinner, GUmmis)
> ...




So ähnlich gings mir vor drei Jahren auch, als ich angefangen habe. 
Ich habe zwar nicht direkt in sechs Ruten investiert, aber zwei gute Allroundruten warens bei mir dann doch. Dazu jeweils ne passende Rolle und der ganze Kleinkram (Vorfachhaken, Utensilien zum waidgerechten Umgang etc.) sowie Kescher, Rutentasche, und all das, was man zum Angeln noch so braucht. 
Am Ende standen auf meiner ersten Rechnung knapp über 400€. Dann kam relativ schnell Weihnachten und ich hab mich daran gemacht, meine Sammlung nochmals zu vergrößern - für knappe 250€. 
Danach kamen dann nur noch kleinere Beträge (bis max. 100€). Bis heute hab ich ca. 1200€ ausgegeben. Auch bei mir sind diverse Erlaubnisscheine und Vereinsbeiträge nicht miteingerechnet...


----------



## Palerado (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Ich habe mit ca. 4 Jahren angefangen zu angeln. Das sah damals so aus dass ich mit einer 1,5m langen Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von gefühlten 200g oben auf der Treppe stand und mit einem Magneten Schrauben gefangen habe die unten auf der Treppe lagen.

Eien Erstausrüstung habe ich mir in dem Sinne nie gekauft. Mein Vater hatte damals alles was ich braucht. Eine Rute, eine Rolle, Schnur Kleinteile.

Was dann mit der Zeit dazu kam (und wieder ging) läßt sich kaum noch aufzählen. Genau so wie die Kohle die ich in das Hobby schon versenkt habe. Aber was solls.

Kundig gemacht haben wir uns eigentlich nie irgendwo (damals). Da ging es in den Laden, man sagte was man ungefäht vor hat und was man ausgeben will und dann bekam man was. Wenn ich überlege wie langeich heutzutage teilweise brauche um mir was auszusuchen....

Daniel


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Meine Erstausrüstung hat um die 150€ gekostet.Zweiruten Sitzkiepe,Kescher,Rutentasche,Angelkoffer,Bleie,Haken,Posen,Sbirolino´s,
Rutenständer,Angelschrim,Wirbel.Die meisten sachen habe ich von meiner Mutter gekriegt.:l


----------



## Mini-Broesel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

moin,

meine erste eigene Rute hab ich glaub ich mit 7 jahren zum Geburtstag gekriegt..das war eine Rute von DAM die war 3.80m lang und hatte bis 40 gr Wurfgewicht..meine erste eigene Rolle(irgend so eine Zebco Rolle) hab ich mir damals für 15 Euro bei Baltic Kölln gekauft...|wavey:|bla:..den ganzen Kleinkram hab ich bei meinem Vater geklaut|supergri:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



> den ganzen Kleinkram hab ich bei meinem Vater geklaut


;-)))
Gut, wenn Daddy angelt ;-)))


----------



## Mini-Broesel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

da gibt es immer was zu holen |supergri


----------



## locotus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Bei mir ist das auch über zwanzig Jahre her. Meine erste eigene Angel bekam ich von einem Bekannten geschenkt. Die war ca. 1,80 m lang und die Rolle war glaub ich eine Nixe S. Zwei, drei Jahre später kam dann eine Pfefferrohrkopfrute von 4 m sowie eine Teleskoprute von 2,4 m dazu.

Mittlerweile stehen so an die zwanzig Ruten in der Garage und mein sechsjähriger Sohn meldet schon erste Ansprüche an. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Ollek (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

2,10m Germina Rute 30 gr WG und als Einsteiger gleich die "Oststella" Rileh Rex für 65 Mark.

Dann noch diverse Blinker und Spinner und so Posen und Kleinkram.

War gut und hab ich heute noch. :vik:

PS: Meine Mutter damals, "Wie kann man sich für 65 Mark Angelrollen und so Zeugs kaufen".

|kopfkrat Seltsam, das sagt sie heute noch....:q:q:q Aber heute sage ich ihr lieber nicht was ich für ne Rolle ausgebe....


----------



## Angeljonas1 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Entsinne mich ebenfalls mit wehmütigen Gedanken an die ersten Ausrüstungen (wehmütig vermutlich, weil man in ganz zartem Alter war). Angefangen hat alles tatsächlich mit Drachenschnur und umgebogenen Sicherheitsnadeln an einem Berliner Kanal. Tatsächlich konnte ich da einige hauptstädtische Nadelstreifenträger zum Anbiß überreden :vik:und die kleinen Barsche wurden natürlich sofort ausgiebig in der heimischen Badewanne untersucht, um sie dann nach einigen ungewohnten Stunden wieder in ihr Element zu entlassen. Der erste Angelladen war dann ein berliner Original: Klein und dafür voll bis unter die Decke mit den tollsten Ausrüstungsgegenständen, die allerdings teilweise vermutlich noch vor dem Krieg für tolle Fänge gesorgt haben mussten. Dazu ein älterer Eigentümer und nach Selbsteinschätzung ein absoluter Vollblut-Profi in allen Fragen des Angelns, die man ihm aber bitte nicht stellen durfte, denn sonst waren äußerst herbe Verweise a la "...mensch meen Kleener frag ma doch keene Löcher in Bauch; hier haste zwee Sachen und jetzt raus aus meen Laden..." Wohlbemerkt gab es die nachgefragten Kleinteile immerhin geschenkt und bei weiteren Besuchen in diesem Laden voller Träume wurde ich sogar zu Angeltouren eingeladen und auch der ein oder andere Tipp konnte entlockt werden. Die erste richtige Angelausrüstung wurde dann von meiner Omi gestiftet, da bei meinen Eltern das Thema Fische und der intensive liebevolle Umgang mit den geruchsintensiven Schuppenträgern (gerade mit Hinblick auf die Hälterung in Badewanne, Wäschewanne o.ä.) nicht gerade populär war. Das Angelset bestand aus einer DAM-Rute und Rolle mit entsprechendem Zubehör. Preis um die 80 DM. (die Rute würde heute vermutlich als Blechpeitsche bei Liebhabern guten Absatz finden |uhoh. Die ersten Fänge waren gleich wunderschöne Bachforellen in Süddeutschland und damit war auch bei mir der Virus ausgebrochen.
Weiter ging es dann mit Ausrüstungen vom lokalen Händler des Vertrauens aus der Falkensteinstr. (kenner wissen Bescheid). Nachdem ich dann über Jahre immer meine eigentlich stets eher einfachen Angelsachen mit viel Freude sortiert und auch einige respektable Fänge verzeichnen konnte, kam schließlich der eigene Laden. :k
Auch heute kann man den Einstieg aus meiner Sicht noch mit recht bescheidenen Mitteln realisieren. Eine 3m-Stippe mit Zubehör kostet um 5 Euro und Fische lassen sich damit sowieso fangen.
In diesem Sinne allen viel Petri Heil und schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser! |wavey:
Beste Grüße aus Berlin!
jonas


----------



## TOVO (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hi , Leute!

Also ich habe so vor ungefähr 36 Jahren in Leipzig mit der Angelei begonnen. Die Ausrüstung bestand aus: Vollglasrute " Kongo" 40 DDR Mark, Rolle " Ora " 15,90 DDR Mark und noch so ein bisschen Kleinzeug. Habe damit im Karl Heine Kanal  meine ersten Fische  gefangen. Heute  habe ich einen ganzen Schuppen voll von dem Kram und auch ein kleines Motorboot dazu. Die Fische werden immer weniger#c!
Die Kosten für das ganze Gerödel schreibe ich mal lieber nicht hier rein, nicht das meine Holde Frau das noch zufällig liest.|smash:
Oh, ja Samstag ist ja wieder Angelmesse in Karlsruhe . Da fahre ich mit meinen Angelkumpanen mal hin . Nur ankucken natürlich, nichts kaufen!!!


----------



## Horsti94 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

ich bekam meine erste Angel zu weihnachten, als ich sechs war...
eine no-name rute und rolle vom flohmarkt von geringer qualität... |uhoh:
habe damit so einige male an forellenteichen und im urlaub geangelt...
(erfolglos, 3 jahre lang)
ich ging immer in unregelmäßigen abständen (vllt. einmal im monat) an den forellenteich zum angeln und ich blieb dort wirklich über drei jahre erfolglos...
ich lies mich jedoch nicht entmutigen.
mich hatte dieses hobby schon von anfang an fasziniert und es wurde nicht weniger...

dann bekam ich eine "vernünftige rute" mit rolle zum geburtstag...

damit ging ich dann ein wenig später auch wieder einige male an den forellenteich und es dauerte garnicht mehr lange dann biss doch tatsächlich meine erste forelle an meiner eigenen angel...
das war schon ein schönes erlebnis...

danach wurde ich darauf aufmerksam, dass es in unserer stadt auch einen angelverein gab.
ich trat wenig später ind die jugendgruppe ein und da entdeckte ich dann die ganze palette der firedfischangelei für mich...
seitdem habe ich mir immer mehr ausrüstung zugelegt...
bis heute...

ich stehe jetzt kurz vor der angelprüfung und bin fast 14 jahre alt.
und habe mehrere winkelpicker ruten, feeder ruten, eine gute karpfenrute von sportex, eine spinnkombo (shimano), mehrere forellenruten, eine bolo ,zwei stippen und noch diverse grundruten...
und eine sitzkiepe, futterale & taschen und diverses zubehör...


also...

Greetz.


----------



## schrauber78 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Aua ha! Da werden Erinnerungen wach...

Bei mir fing es mit dem Angeln im zarten Alter von 4 Jahren an. Da mein Dad angelte und mein Bruder und ich auch angeln wollten, bekamen wir beiden 1982 am Himmelfahrtstag jeder eine 3m Stippe aus Pfefferrohr. Wert: einfach unbezahlbar.
1 Jahre später kam dann zum Geburtstag eine 1,65m Glasfaserrute von Germina mit einer Ora dazu, um während des Urlaubs den Barschen im Stralsunder Bodden nachzustellen.
Mit der Zeit wurde aus der Stippe eine 5m-Kohlefaserstippe, mit der ich bei verschiedenen Vereinsjugendangeln so einige Preise abstauben konnte (Angelkasten, Setzkescher und jede Menge Kleinkram).
1987 bekam ich dann eine 2,4m Kohlefaser Telerute und dazu eine Rileh Rex hinzu, mit der ich einige schöne Jahre hatte, bis ich sie wärend eines Drills schrottete.
So nach und nach hab ich mir dann selbst meine nächsten Angelsachen angeschafft, aber so teuer und hochwertig die Sachen auch sein mögen, NICHTS geht über die allererste Rute.


----------



## Okken53 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Meine erste Ausrüstung mit Rute, Rolle, Schnur und was halt so dazu gewhört hat glaube ich umgerechnet in € 5euronen gekostet :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Klar gibt es das, Grundrute, Stationärrolle, Mono Schnur in 0,25 Paar Bissanzeiger Haken und gut ist


----------



## Palerado (13. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

@Stagger Lee:
So eine "Kompletthilfe" ist gar nicht mal so leicht.
Am besten setzt Du Dich mit einem angelnden Bekannten zusammen und machst eine Liste was Du alles brauchst. Dann überlegst Du Dir was Du ausgeben willst und dann geht es los.

So pauschal zu sagen was Du brauchst ist ohne zu wissen an was für einem Gewässer Du sitzt und auf was Du angeln willst nicht gerade einfach.

Daniel


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hilfe kannst Du haben, dafür aber mußt Du paar Informationen geben 

Wie:

Fließ oder Stillwasser 
Budget 
usw...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Interessant find ich auch wo sich die Jungs die Infos holen. Vielleicht hängt das auch damit zusammen, dass wir hier im Internet sind:
Aber ich hätte gedacht, dass Zeitschriften oder Bücher da einen ca. gleichgroßen Anteil wie die andern auch hätten..


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Tja, Stock, Schnur und Haken hab ich mir selbst schon gedacht. Hatte doch schon etwas spezifischere Hilfe erhofft. Aber gut, muß ich mich halt doch durchlesen.
> 
> trotzdem Danke
> 
> mfG



Dem Manne kann geholfen werden 

Wie Denni schon schrieb, ein paar Infos brauchen wir.

Als da wären:

Welche Gewässer, Schweinfurt? Main?

Budget, was willst Du ausgeben?

Welche Fische sind in den Gewässern zu erwarten?

Angeln mit Naturködern oder Spinnfischen?


Als Tip von meiner Seite erstmal:

Mach es nicht unnötig kompliziert, es gibt durchaus Ruten, mit denen man mehr als eine Fischart befischen und auch fangen kann auch wenn das hier im Board gerne mal "vergessen" wird


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Achja... in Schweinfurt ist doch auch Angelsport Schirmer... da solltest Du zumindest alles bekommen, ertsmal unabhängig vom Preis. 
Die Beratung soll auch gut sein, telefonisch ist sie zumindest top, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## fisherb00n (15. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Meine Erstausrüstung habe ich von meinem Onkel bekommen...

Eine Grundrute, 1,6m, WG ca 100gr...
Dazu eine kleine Daiwarolle (waren beides ausgediente Schätze aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren)...
Ein paar Posen und Haken...ein Döschen Schrotblei und dann ab dafür mit Papa an die Jeetzel...

nix gefangen...war mir damals schon herzlichst egal...
Habe dann mit 11 zu Weihnachten eine Magna Blue Spinnrute
und eine Montacor 10 mit 0,25er Schnur geschenkt bekommen und den Vereinsbeitritt...

Das Set hatte einen Wert von damals ca 140 Mark...

Habe aber noch 2 Jahre mit dem Glasfieberstock die Aale geärgert ehe es die erste Feederrute gab


----------



## fisherb00n (15. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Achja schau nach einer Rute mit 30-60gr Wurfgewicht...
Die kannst du für alle Fische verwenden, da macht man in der Regel nix verkehrt...
Ich habe letztens am Wasser nen Vereinskollegen neben mir gehabt, der seine "bescheidene" Ausrüstung (Hocker Kescher 1,8m Rute Blei Haken und Wurm) einfach rausgepfeffert hat...

Mein Dad machte sich schon bisl lustig über ihn und ich hab noch im Scherz gesagt:"Pass mal auf gleich macht die Rute nen Satz und wir gehen leer aus."
5 Minuten später war der Kerl am Drillen und legte uns nen 5 kg Karpfen vor die Nase...

Die Wissenschaft hatte verloren...wir sind Schneider geblieben

Da sieht man mal: er hat nur eine Rute und Rolle und trotzdem spaß am angeln, weil er festgestellt hat, dass er nix anderes braucht...
'In der Beschränkung zeigt sich der wahre Meister'


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Stagger Lee:
Wer kann mir dabei helfen, eine nicht allzu teuere Ausrüstung (jedoch auch kein Schrott) zusammenzustellen,

Mach bloß den Fehler nicht, dir irgendwelche Spezialruten anschaffen zu wollen (Feeder, Drop Shot,.....)

Merke: ES GIBT KEINE ZIELFISCHRUTEN UND ROLLEN

kein Hecht der Welt dreht ab, weil Zanderrute draufsteht.

Ich nehme an, du willst am Anfang alles mal durchtesten: Grundfischen, Posenfischen, Spinnfischen

also brauchst du mindestens 2 Ruten und Rollen, die du variabel einsetzen kannst.

Mein unverbindlicher Tip: 

eine schöne Teleskoprute 3,30 m; 40 - 80 gramm WG
für so 40 Euronen.
und eine 3,00 m Steckrute 30 - 60 gramm WG, selbe Preisklasse

Mit diesen Ruten kannst du alles machen außer gezielt Waller fangen. Und die 3 meter Steck wäre auch zum Spinnfischen geeignet.

Dann noch 2 Rollen, nicht zu teuer, einmal Schnurfassung 100 m 0,40 und einmal 100 m 0,30 - 0,35. Da machst du jeweils eine 0,30 er MONOFILE drauf und....

LOS GEHTS!!! 

Fang als Allrounder an und mach so weiter, spezialisieren kannst du dich immer noch oder auch nicht!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Stagger Lee:

Und lass dir erstmal auch keine Freilaufrollen andrehen (machen die Händler recht gerne).
Hast du schon Ideen zu bestimmten Produkte bzw. Firmen?
Ich würde dir ja gerne was empfehlen, aber dann läufts wieder auf so einen "nimm lieber das" bzw. "das ist viel besser" Thread heraus, und damit ist dir auch nicht geholfen.
#c

Er (sie)????
Oh Gott ich muss mich umtaufen: Meiserich, bitte....


----------



## Bier (15. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

hatte 2 bambusstippruten, einige posen, haken und bleie ...


----------



## Case (16. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



Bier schrieb:


> hatte 2 bambusstippruten, einige posen, haken und bleie ...



So fing das bei mir auch an. Später bekam ich dann noch eine 1,60 Meter Vollglasrute geschenkt.

Mit 12 fing ich an Wochenblätter auszutragen und verdiente damit sage und schreibe 52 DM pro Monat. Das war damals richtig viel Geld für 'nen 12-jährigen. 

Als erstes kaufte ich mir eine 5-Meter Teleskoprute die vom Rotaugenangeln bis zur Stellfischrute für alles herhalten musste. Jahre später bem Anhieb eines 80er Hechtes abgebrochen. Hat so ca. 30 DM gekostet.

Dann kaufte ich mir eine 110er - Quick - Finessa und eine DAM 2,4 - Meter - Steckrute. Dafür musste ich paar Monate Zeitungen schleppen. 

Meine Infos bekam ich aus dem Kreis der Angler, die ich am Wasser traf, und aus der Fisch & Fang die mein Vater aboniert hatte. Allerdings war die Zeitschrift vor 35 Jahten noch nicht so werbelastig.

Case


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Moin Staggi!

Heh heh, das Zeug kenne ich doch irgendwoher!!!


Würde vielleicht bei der Steckrute eine Nummer weniger WG wählen. Gibts bei der Quick Stick nicht, aber bei der Super Natural Klasse (30 - 60 gr.).

Rollen: wenn du bei DAM bleiben willst, ich fische selber 2 Modelle Quick Original. sehr günstig bei E... zu erstehen, leichtgängig und recht robust. Zumindest für die Preisklasse.

Na ja, was brauchst sonst noch. Nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Kescher, Schnur, ein paar Schwimmer (am besten gleich Knicklichtschwimmer), Bleischrot, Kugelbleie, Birnenbleie mit Ösen als Grundbleie, Stopper, Wirbel, verschiedene Haken natürlich.

Wenn du Lust hast, könnten wir uns echt mal beim Gerlinger in Scheinfeld treffen. Ich brauch da auch was und du könntest deine Einkäufe in einem Rutsch erledigen.

#6


----------



## Gardenfly (20. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hatte als erst Rute ein Set vom Supermarkt,Glasfaser 3tlg 1,7m.
Den Rest bem örtlichen Händler gekauft extrem Schwerhörig und Verwirrt
"Was ,Hä Sylversterknaller ? da müssen Sie im Sommer wiederkommen"


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Unterfangkescher:

Gelenk: muß stabil sein (Balzer Metallica Premium oder DAM Bärenstarker)
Netz: sollte gummiert sein (stinkt nicht und ist einfach auszuwaschen)
Bügel:  75 cm reicht in den meisten Fällen aus.

Kostenpunkt ca 30 €

Setzkescher, dazu kan ich nichts sagen da ich keinen benutzen darf.

EDIT:

Kleinteile:
Spaltbleie 
Matchbleie
Birnenbleie
Posen für Stillwasser (verschiedene Tragkraft)
Posen für Fließwasser (verschiedene Tragkraft)
Futterspiralen
Futterkörbe
Einhängebissanzeiger
Vorfachhaken von Größe 1 bis Größe 15 (würde 1,3, 10 und 15 er Vorfachbriefchen kaufen) 
Rutenauflagen (4 Stk)

Kostenpunkt so 10-20€


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hi Staggi,

also schirmer ist so billig? Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Die HPN-Rollen sind die billigsten von DAM, ich selber habe sie noch nie in der Hand gehabt, kann dir also nichts raten. 

Vom Gefühl her würde ich aber eher nach irgendwelchen Auslaufmodellen suchen, die ein Stück weiter oben angesiedelt sind. Aber wie gesagt: Nehm die Dinger in die Hand, teste den Lauf und die Bremse und vergiß auch nicht den Bügelumschlag und das Bügelspiel zu testen. Wenn dir die HPN dann gefällt: schlag zu.

100 m 40er für die größere Rute ist auf jeden Fall ok. Für die andere im Prinzip auch. Nur wenn du wirklich viel Spinnfischen willst, könnte dich das Gewicht der HPN von über 400 gramm mit der Zeit nerven. Leider gibts da keine Zwischengröße mit 100 m 0,35, die wäre eigentlich optimal.

An der Bremse scheiden sich die Geister. Die meisten werden dir sagen, dass Frontbremsen mehr Bremskraft haben und feiner einzustellen sind. Ich denke, bei Einsteigermodellen ist es aber total egal. Ich selbst bevorzuge eher Heckbremsmodelle, da ich im Drill so nicht mit den Fingern in die Schnur komme. Nimm also auch da einfach das, was dir besser gefällt. 
Noch was: teste bei der Rolle auf jeden Fall, ob man die Bremse auch wirklich ganz zu bekommt. Das ist bei vielen Modellen nicht immer der Fall. 

#h

Ach ja, die Kleinteile noch:

Da du ja alles testen willst, solltest du in der Breite gut aufgestellt sein.

Also:
Schnur, monofile. Vielleicht mal 400 m 0,30er und 400m 0,35er. Kostenpunkt pro Spule: 5 Euro
eine Dose mit Schrotbleien
Bleikugeln in 2 - 5 gramm
Grundbleie: Birnenbleie mit eingegossenem Wirbel. 15 - 50 gramm
verschiedene Schwimmer: vielleicht 6 - 8 Modelle, da zum Händler sagen, dass du ein paar verschiedene Größen willst. Laufschwimmer!!!
ein paar Päckchen Knotenstopper + Perlen
Wirbel: vielleicht von Größe 8 - 12 
Haken: kann man schlecht konkrete Tipps geben; von allem etwas

Die Liste könnte unendlich werden. Aber damit bist du für die Angelei mit Wurm, Mais usw. erstmal gerüstet. Beim Raubfischzeug kannst dir noch Zeit lassen, ist eh bald Schonzeit.

Dazu noch je 2 V-Rutenhalter, einen Kescher und eine Tasche oder Futteral und los kanns gehen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Also ich schau mal bei Gerlinger in der Sonderangebotsliste, was da sonst noch so drin ist mit Rollen, ich poste so in einer Stunde noch mal.
:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hi Stagger!

ich habe in der Gerlinger Sonderangebotsliste vielleicht noch eine Alternative für die kleinere Rolle gefunden.

Daiwa Regal xi 2500 für 43,90 Euro, Frontbremse mit 155 m 0,28. Da wäre sie also, die Zwischengröße und mit 310 gramm auch noch recht leicht. Schaut ziemlich gut aus, das Teil, ist aber ein wenig teurer als HPN. 

Ich finde es eh schöner, unterschiedliche Modelle zu fischen. Da kiegt man eher raus, was gut ist (und muss nur eine zum Teufel jagen, wenn sie doch nichts taugen sollte).

In diesem Sinne


----------



## magic feeder (24. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

also ich habe mich damals vom fachhändler beraten lassen, und meine erstausrüstung war eine dam allround c 80 telerute mit 40-80 gr. wurfgewicht, 3,80 lang.....und eine silstar frb 40 rolle......dazu jede menge kleinkram und es konnte losgehen.....ich glaube damals habe ich so um die 60-70 mark bezahlt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



> also ich habe mich damals vom fachhändler beraten lassen, und meine erstausrüstung war eine dam allround c 80 telerute mit 40-80 gr. wurfgewicht, 3,80 lang.....und eine silstar frb 40 rolle......dazu jede menge kleinkram und es konnte losgehen.....ich glaube damals habe ich so um die 60-70 mark bezahlt


Das muss aber - nicht nur wegen der D - Mark, auch wegen dem Preisniveau - schon ein paar Jahre her sein.....
;-))))


----------



## Pulheimer27 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Also ich habe mir bei eBay ein gebrauchtes Komplettset mit allem aber auch wirklich allem gekauft was ein Angler braucht. Da ich schon ein bisschen Erfahrung hatte, wusste ich ja ungefähr was ich brauche. Und da ich auch wusste das ich ab jetzt regelmäßig angeln werde hab ich direkt alles gekauft ^^ Hat 273€ gekostet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Da ich jetzt meinen Angelschein gemacht habe bin ich ja so ein armes Schwein
Nee jetzt mal ernst meine erste Rute war eine Kohlefaser Bootsrute(vor nem Jaar)
mit ner 410g schweren Sttionär hab ich zu Weihnachten gekriegtMit lerweile kam noch ne Rute zum Barschangeln dazu(44,99,-)und alles Mögliche insgesamtbestimmt 200,- ausgegeben und das bei einem durschnittlichen (hoff ich )Taschengeld (24,-)


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Bei mir war die Erstausrüstung ein Set von askari. War für nen 6 Jährigen eigentlich ganz ok. Für die 30€ was 2 Ruten und Rollen gekostet haben hat sie recht viel ausgehalten ( insgesamt 8 Wochen 24h fischen auf Zander und Aal in Ungarn), wurde dann aber von mir systematisch geschrottet. Den rest hab ich von Däddy zusammengebettelt ( danke nochmals) . Meine selbst gekaufte erstausrüstung beläuft sich auf 900€#d und wird wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen anwachsen#q


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Hi! Meine Erstausrüstung bestand aus einer 240cm langen Hohlglasrute und einer "Olympic" Rolle - das wa 1968. Die Rolle (oder besser die Reste..) habe ich noch heute. Die Rute war richtig gut, aber die Rolle hat mich von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute geärgert - die ist schuld an meinem "Rollentrauma". Seit dem glaube ich das Rollen gar nicht gut genug sein können.. .
Ganz normal also - und entsprechend langweilig.. .
Bei meinem Freund G. war es viel aufregender: G. beschloss sich der Fischerei zu zu wenden, das war im Januar. Im Juni bestand G. selbstverständlich die Prüfung und besaß bereits ca, 20 (!) Ruten und ebensoviele Rollen.
Zu Winter hin hatte sich der Bestand locker verdoppelt - bloß der G. geht nicht mehr Angeln... .
War auch gut so; der Mensch angelte so verdammt gut - da wäre ich immer nur zweiter Sieger geworden.. .
Leider hat der sich nur so 50 Euro Krempel gekauft - sonst hätte ich jetzt eine günstige Gelegenheit meinen Rutenwald ein wenig auf zu forsten.. .
Petri!


----------



## trixi-v-h (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Herausfinden einer halbwegs vernünftigen Erstausrüstung im Verein am günstigsten,da man ganz speziell auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten vor Ort eingehen und auch viel von den Vereinskollegen abschauen kann. Als zweites würde ich dann in ein entsprechendes Geschäft wandern und mich dort beraten lassen. Eine richtig gute Ausrüstungsempfehlung wird man übers Netz wohl am wenigsten erhalten und zwar durch die teilweise vollkommen unangepasste Geräteempfehlungen. Für Durchschnitts-Einsteiger wird bestimmt keine Hochleistungskarbonrute sinnvoll sein,weil diese Ruten für die üblichen Anfängerfehler etwas zu sensibel sind und diese nicht so abkönnen wie eine einfache Glasfaserrute.Desweiteren ist das Budget der Einsteiger oftmals begrenzt und die im Netz üblichen Empfehlungen für einzig brauchbares Gerät werden auf 2 oder 3 Hersteller begrenzt. Wenn man später schon etwas mehr Ahnung hat und man sich andere Meinungen zu speziellen Geräten holen möchte ist das Netz sicherlich sinnvoller als der Verein oder das Geschäft,da man von dem jeweiligen Nutzer,so zumindest die Hoffnung, ein entsprechendes Feedback erhält und man sich seine eigene Meinung daraus bilden kann.


----------



## magic feeder (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Infos und Kosten Erstausrüstung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das muss aber - nicht nur wegen der D - Mark, auch wegen dem Preisniveau - schon ein paar Jahre her sein.....
> ;-))))


 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es neunzehnhundertvierundneunzig (1994).....#h


----------

